# Frilly climbs up fellas leg.



## RoryBreaker (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Frilled-Lizard-Chases-Australian-Man-With-Camera-trending/

I was going to insert a smart ar%ed comment about this bloke but I will leave that to others.


----------



## Herpo (Jun 7, 2016)

I am noticing a trend in Australian reptiles and "what lies beneath the pants".


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 7, 2016)

Mmmm .... that's one miffed frilly ....

good thing that guy had his pants on ....


----------

